# Forever GI Bill



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

Anyone hear about this? They play it up like it helps all veterans but it only applies to post 9/11 veterans who got out on or after 2013. What a crock of bull. Those of us who got out pre 9/11 are just plain forgotten. What the heck? Did everything pre 9/11 just cease to exist? Even the post 9/11 veterans who got out prior to 2013 don't get it. You never hear about Desert Storm any more. Shoot most people don't even know what it was. They talk about how much they are doing for us vets but they don't give a rats ass about any of us older ones...

Someone needs to tell President Trump that the Armed Forces were not created on Sept 11, 2001. 

Its a step in the right direction but what percentage of veterans does it really help?

Sent from my LG-V410 using Tapatalk


----------



## bhudson (Apr 22, 2015)

Breeze said:


> Anyone hear about this? They play it up like it helps all veterans but it only applies to post 9/11 veterans who got out on or after 2013. What a crock of bull. Those of us who got out pre 9/11 are just plain forgotten. What the heck? Did everything pre 9/11 just cease to exist? Even the post 9/11 veterans who got out prior to 2013 don't get it. You never hear about Desert Storm any more. Shoot most people don't even know what it was. They talk about how much they are doing for us vets but they don't give a rats ass about any of us older ones...
> 
> Someone needs to tell President Trump that the Armed Forces were not created on Sept 11, 2001.
> 
> ...




Might as well call it the WWP bill then since it only helps post 9/11 vets 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whalerjon (May 7, 2010)

If you got out pre 911, you could have done MGIB and could have used tuition assistance, DANTES and CLEP while on active duty. The Vietnam era GI Bill was the great deal. I enlisted in ‘78 and was only offered VEAP. 
You can’t blame a Trump for this.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

So did you use your Montgomery gi bill?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

halo1 said:


> So did you use your Montgomery gi bill?


Good question Halo, Breeze why didn't you stay in 20 and retire, did you go to the paid for dr. Physical when you got out and complain about problems you had on active duty? You can still hire a lawyer to apply for service connected disabilitys there fee is regulated and costs you only if they get you disability. I never have a long wait at the VA. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

sealark said:


> Good question Halo, Breeze why didn't you stay in 20 and retire, did you go to the paid for dr. Physical when you got out and complain about problems you had on active duty? You can still hire a lawyer to apply for service connected disabilitys there fee is regulated and costs you only if they get you disability. I never have a long wait at the VA.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Dang this post resurfaced? I originally was complaining because the made it sound to the general public that it include ALL veterans when it doesn't include any who did not serve after 9-11 and did not ets until after a certain date.. 

1. No I did not use the GI bill. I was trying to support a family and didn't figure I had time for college with as much working I was doing. Yep, stupid on my part.

2. Back in 82 the Army was doing a lot of cutbacks. I watched a lot of people getting pushed out. They were even offering bonuses to people to get out. All my NCOER's were good with at least two excellent scores so I wasn't to worried until..... I went to put in for warrant officer school and they said no cause I was on levy for Korea. Ok, nobody told me that but no biggie. I did not have enough time left so they were going to extend me to meet the time. I told them I wanted guaranteed reenlistment when I got back, they said no, only guaranteed assignment.. So I was supposed to go do a year solo tour in Korea and take a chance on reenlisting.. Always had good NCOER's, scored high in every class I took, completed BNCOC as Distinguished Honor Grad with a perfect score of 100%, never hesitated giving them what they wanted but hesitated this time. Guarantee reenlistment or I am not going to Korea.. Walked out of the military a month later with 22,000 cash in my brief case and regretted it ever since..

3. Yes I had an ETS physical done on base when I got out. They said everything was fine and sent me on my way. How much do those lawyers take out of your disability checks though?

Sent from my LG-V410 using Tapatalk


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Don't know never had to use one call one and ask. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Started my first hitch in '82. $100 a month for the first year for education later in life (certainly wasn't on my radar scope back then), so I stopped the withdrawals after that. 

When I retired in '15, the MGIB benefits I had paid into had to be transferred to the post 9/11 benefits. Had to do paperwork canx the MGIB for post 9/11 to be effective. I think it has a 15 year lifespan.


----------

